# Vaporesso 5 YEARS ANNIVERSARY! Giveaway the new colors of the Swag II kit!



## Vaporesso (18/8/20)

Hi SA fans,

How are you doing? On August 18th in the year 2015, Vaporesso was launched under the parent company SMOORE. For the past 5 years, *VAPORESSO* is dedicated to satisfying our customers with the high-quality vaping experience as always from the very first Target to the latest Vaporesso Xros kit and Gen S kit. 

Our products line also enriches from starter kits to advanced kits as below:

*Pod systems*: Vaporesso Xros, Xtra, OSMALL, Target PM Family, ZERO

*Dual battery*: Gen S, Luxe II, Revenger X

*Single battery*: Swag II, Swag

*Built-in battery*: GTX One, Luxe Nano

*Vape pens*: Sky Solo, Orca Solo
You can know more details about our products here: https://www.vaporesso.com/vape-kits


To thank you all for the support for 5 years, we are here to giving away *2 kits* of our latest kit, the *new colors of the Swag II*.





*How to enter*
1. Just comment below "Vaporesso Day" to be counted
2. Invite someone to join the giveaway
3. You must be of legal age in your country to enter

Winners will be announced on *Aug 25th*. Happy 5 years anniversary and good luck!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 6 | Thanks 2


----------



## SAVaper (18/8/20)

Congratulations!
Awesome products

Vaporesso Day
@ddk1979

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## La_Navidad (18/8/20)

Vaporesso Day

@dunskoy

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Cornelius (18/8/20)

Vaporesso Day
@CJB85

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## KobusMTL (18/8/20)

Vaporesso Day
@NecroticAngel

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## NOOB (18/8/20)

Congratulations Vaporesso and wishing you many more fruitful years in the industry.

Vaporesso Day

@Room Fogger

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Stranger (18/8/20)

Vaporesso Day

@adriaanh

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## adriaanh (18/8/20)

Vaporesso Day
@Stranger 
@The vaper 
@myBru 
@KZOR 
@ARYANTO 
@Resistance 
@Scouse45 
@Room Fogger

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1


----------



## THE REAPER (18/8/20)

Vaporesso Day
@alex1501 
@volcom27101982

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## takatatak (18/8/20)

Vaporesso Day 

@Puff the Magic Dragon
@Grand Guru
@Rey_Rey
@Jengz
@ace_d_house_cat

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## alex1501 (18/8/20)

Happy
Vaporesso Day

@ARYANTO 
@Resistance

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mollie (18/8/20)

Vaporesso Day

@ivc_mixer
@adriaanh
@ARYANTO
@Room Fogger
@NecroticAngel
@JurgensSt 

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## CJB85 (18/8/20)

Vaporesso Day
@LeislB

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## DavyH (18/8/20)

Vaporesso day

@ARYANTO 
@Resistance 
@alex1501

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (18/8/20)

Happy 5 years anniversary Vaporesso !
@Power puffer 
@Dela Rey Steyn 
@StompieZA 
@Adephi 
Good luck !

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## SJY124 (18/8/20)

Vaporesso Day

@Ruwaid

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Stew (18/8/20)

Vaporesso Day
Happy Birthday Vaporesso.
@NecroticAngel

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Skillie@23 (18/8/20)

Vaporesso Day

@Moerse Rooikat 
@MrGSmokeFree

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (18/8/20)

Vaporesso Day

Happy birthday @Vaporesso , may you have many more!

@Hooked 
@LeislB 
@Asterix 
@Grand Guru 
@Moerse Rooikat 
@M.Adhir 
@THE REAPER 
@Timwis 
@Resistance

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Safz_b (18/8/20)

Vaporesso Day!!!


@X-Calibre786

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (18/8/20)

Vaporesso Day
@hot.chillie35 @Raindance @Faiyaz Cheulkar

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1


----------



## ddk1979 (18/8/20)

Congratulations on your 5 year anniversary @Vaporesso 


Vaporesso Day

@Yuvir Punwasi
@Zenzen

.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Aasif cape vape (18/8/20)

Vaporesso Day 

@Amir

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Ruwaid (18/8/20)

HAPPY
Vaporesso Day!!

@EZBlend

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Room Fogger (18/8/20)

Vaporesso day
@vicTor

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Chickenstrip (18/8/20)

Vaporesso Day!

@Silver 
@Hooked 
@Resistance
@Chickenstrip
@ARYANTO
@Christo@26 
@Christopher 
@blujeenz 
@Vaporesso 
@SmokeyJoe 
@Zaidieboi 
@Amir 
@Jean 
@Dela Rey Steyn

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## EZBlend (18/8/20)

Vaporesso Day

@OnePowerfulCorsa

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## vicTor (18/8/20)

Vaporesso Day

@JurgensSt

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (18/8/20)

Vaporesso Day

@waja09 
@Nick_Naidoo 
@Naicker999

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Adephi (18/8/20)

Vaporesso Day!!

@Judge Dred

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (18/8/20)

Vaporesso day

@Skillie@23

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (18/8/20)

Vaporesso Day

@Stew

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (18/8/20)

Vaporesso Day

@Ruwaid 
@CJB85

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## LeislB (18/8/20)

Happy Birthday! 
Vaporesso Day
@atman
@Random264
@Havoc
@NecroticAngel
@CJB85

Let's celebrate!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Nick_Naidoo (18/8/20)

Vaporesso Day
@gbuckley 
@OnePowerfulCorsa 
@EZBlend 
@Naicker999 
@Ruwaid

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## dunskoy (18/8/20)

Vaporesso Day

@Largo

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Random264 (18/8/20)

Vaporesso day
@Slick 
@Ruwaid

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## SmokeyJoe (18/8/20)

Vaporesso Day

@Feliks Karp 
@antonherbst 
@vicTor 
@Silver 

If i dont get the prize, i know where you live

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (18/8/20)

Congrats !!

Vaporesso Day 

@Raindance @MrGSmokeFree @Puff the Magic Dragon @Moerse Rooikat @Hooked @KZOR @Skillie@23

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Largo (18/8/20)

Thank you VAPORESSO for your wonderful products!

Happy Vaporesso Day to you and all of us!


@Room Fogger @La_Navidad @Timwis

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Slick (18/8/20)

Vaporesso day

@Room Fogger

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## X-Calibre786 (18/8/20)

Vaporesso Day
@Slick

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Corndogg (18/8/20)

Vaporesso day!!!


@Claudiahobson09 

Sent from my SM-N770F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Claudiahobson09 (18/8/20)

Vaporesso day!!
Happy 5th anniversary Vaporesso! 
@Corndogg 
Would be great to add to our vaporesso family!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Resistance (18/8/20)

VAPORESSO DAY!!!!!
@hot.chillie35
@delon
@Samdawolf
@Silo
@Safz_b
@Franky3
@franshorn
@Timwis
@Simba
@fbb1964
@THE REAPER
@Silver
@ddk1979
@Dubz
@Willyza
@KarlDP
@Stranger
@Grand Guru
@Marius Combrink
@Friep
@Lingogrey
@fbb1964

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 4


----------



## hot.chillie35 (18/8/20)

Congrats!!!!

Vaporesso Day

@Resistance
@ddk1979
@dunskoy
@MrGSmokeFree
@Largo
@ARYANTO
@Adephi
@SAVaper
@ShamZ
@THE REAPER
@Dubz

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Feliks Karp (18/8/20)

HAPPY
Vaporesso Day

@Grand Guru 
@Greyz
@Resistance 
@Adephi 
@Hooked
@ARYANTO 
@Dela Rey Steyn

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru (18/8/20)

Vaporesso Day
@Ruwaid @M.Adhir @DavyH @The vaper @Stew @NecroticAngel

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Dubz (19/8/20)

Vaporesso Day
@Naeem

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dimi (19/8/20)

Happy ANNIVERSARY

Vaporesso Day

@vicTor

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## NecroticAngel (19/8/20)

Vaporesso Day
@ivc_mixer

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Acidkill (19/8/20)

Vaporesso day
@JonnoD

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ivc_mixer (19/8/20)

Vaporesso Day
@The vaper 
@KobusMTL

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## AZAM-ZN (19/8/20)

Vaporesso Day
@CashKat88 @David.Fisher

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ShamZ (19/8/20)

Vaporesso Day

@Resistance 
@Raindance 
@SmokeyJoe

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Marius Combrink (19/8/20)

Vaporesso Day
@sideshowruki

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## KarlDP (19/8/20)

Vaporesso Day

@Resistance 
@sideshowruki 
@OnePowerfulCorsa

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Friep (19/8/20)

Vaporesso Day

@Cor

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## einad5 (19/8/20)

Vaporesso Day
@Stew

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (19/8/20)

Vaporesso Day

@Christos
@GSM500


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Franky3 (19/8/20)

Vaporreso Day

@Aasif cape vape @baksteen8168 @Ebzsta7

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## baksteen8168 (19/8/20)

Vaporesso Day

@Resistance 
@NOOB 
@Franky3 
@RenaldoRheeder 
@einad5

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## MRHarris1 (19/8/20)

Vaporreso Day

@Paul33 
@Ruwaid 


Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 2


----------



## Paul33 (19/8/20)

Vaporesso Day

@MRHarris1 
@Juan_G 
@vicTor 
@ARYANTO

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## hyphen (19/8/20)

Vaporesso Day
@The vaper

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Alpharius40k (20/8/20)

Vaporesso Day
@dunskoy @La_Navidad

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Orch1d (20/8/20)

Vaporesso Day 

@Skillie@23

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Cynarius (21/8/20)

Vaperesso day

@NOOB @Vapessa

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## picautomaton (21/8/20)

Congratulations!!

Happy Vaporesso Day;


@Franky3

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jengz (21/8/20)

Vaporesso Day
@Safz_b

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silo (23/8/20)

I thought it was my brothers birthday, seems that it was Vaporesso Day !

@Christos 
@AKS
@THE REAPER

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## takes (23/8/20)

Congratulations Vaporesso! May your company and customer satisfaction live on to many generations!

Happy Vaporesso Day!

@Stew

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## JurgensSt (23/8/20)

Vaporesso Day

@GSM500


Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## GerrieP (23/8/20)

Vaporesso Day
@JurgensSt

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Chupacabra (24/8/20)

Congratulations to Shenzhen Smoore & Vaporesso! Keep up the excellent quality and work!

Vaporesso Day
@SmokelessFire

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## JaroslavSekac (25/8/20)

Vaporesso Day
@RagnarLodbrok

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Golden Milestone (25/8/20)

Vaporesso Day

@Alpharius40k

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RagnarLodbrok (25/8/20)

Vaporesso Day!
@JaroslavSekac

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vaporesso (25/8/20)

Winners announcement:

Thank you so much for all your support and the winners will be as below:

@EZBlend @Marius Combrink 

Please contact us within 48 hours with your delivery information, thank you

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## takes (25/8/20)

Congratulations @EZBlend and @Marius Combrink !

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## LeislB (25/8/20)

Congratulations guys!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## dunskoy (25/8/20)

Congrats

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## THE REAPER (25/8/20)

What a great gift congrats 
@EZBlend 
@Marius Combrink 
Enjoy.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stranger (25/8/20)

Well done lucky buggers

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## MRHarris1 (25/8/20)

Congratulations @EZBlend and @Marius Combrink.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## SAVaper (25/8/20)

Congratulations to the winners! 

Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Resistance (25/8/20)

Congrats and a thank you to @Vaporesso

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ddk1979 (26/8/20)

Congratulations @EZBlend and @Marius Combrink !

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (27/8/20)

Congrats @EZBlend & @Marius Combrink

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## alex1501 (27/8/20)

Congratulations 
  @EZBlend 
 @Marius Combrink

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (27/8/20)

Congrats to the winners @EZBlend & @Marius Combrink !

Reactions: Like 1


----------

